

Ericsson Sues Apple, Seeks to Block iPhone and iPad Sales - jdkanani
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/27/ericsson-sues-apple-over-patent-licensing-seeks-to-block-iphone-and-ipad-sales/

======
spunwasi
It's just going to get overturned from the President's office like the block
Samsung had imposed on Apple.

Notably missing from all of the coverage is how much they're trying to charge
Apple for their FRAND covered patent. Are they price gouging, or is Apple
demanding a huge quantity discount?

